# Homemade Luminaries



## Relle (Oct 9, 2011)

Might be worth a go -

http://craftsbyamanda.com/2010/12/epsom ... inter.html


----------



## Chay (Oct 9, 2011)

What a clever idea! Will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2011)

My thought is that when you burn the candle & the glass gets hot, the glue will melt & run down the side of the glass. Don't know,  but I would be leary. They look very pretty.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2011)

That is a really cool idea. I think I might try this and make myself some new Christmas decorations  Although I don't think I would do the top lip of the jar.. maybe just up to the top and stop (it looks like she goes a tiny bit inside the lip).

To address Tabitha's idea about the glue melting... I wonder if using a larger diameter jar would help? That way the flame would be farther away from the sides of the jar and the heat would dissipate more quickly?

It is covered in a sealer (the spray paint) and she doesn't mention anything about it getting too hot but who knows.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 9, 2011)

Let us know if you make some Tash as I would be really interested to know how they held up


----------



## Relle (Oct 10, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> My thought is that when you burn the candle & the glass gets hot, the glue will melt & run down the side of the glass. Don't know,  but I would be leary. They look very pretty.



Only one way to find out - its cheap enough to have a go and a failure.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks pretty!  I might give it a try and light it on a tray or something in case the glue melts.


----------



## bubblesandscents (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! They're really pretty! My daughter would love one of those. She likes those glittery, pretty things. I might make her one. I just have to get those epsom salts.  :wink:


----------

